# 2001 Volkswagen Golf TDi Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.......this may be of interest. It's a VW Golf TDi S in Bright Green Pearl metallic, done approx 90k. Lots of grime and 15 years worth of usage to get to grips with. Here it is as I got it.....

DSCN3354 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3355 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3356 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3357 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3358 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3359 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3360 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3361 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3362 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3363 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3364 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3365 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3366 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3367 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3368 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3369 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3370 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3371 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3372 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3373 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3374 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3375 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3376 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3377 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3378 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3379 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3380 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3381 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3382 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3383 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3384 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3386 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3387 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3388 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3389 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3390 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3391 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3392 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3393 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3394 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3395 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3396 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3397 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3398 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3399 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3400 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3401 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So on with the usual process and took the plates and trims off to clean. Couple of hours later all decontaminated and clayed etc......

DSCN3402 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3403 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3404 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3405 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3406 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3407 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3408 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3409 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the Wheel Trims......

DSCN3410 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3411 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3412 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After some AS Ali Shine and about 4 Brushes!

DSCN3413 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Fronts.......

DSCN3414 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All Done......

DSCN3415 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3416 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Moved Inside for some polishing and paintwork tidy up......

DSCN3417 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3418 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Used Orange Hex Logic Pad with Menz FG300

DSCN3419 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3420 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3421 by jpappleton, on Flickr

50/50 0n rear Quarter

DSCN3422 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3423 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3424 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3425 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3426 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3427 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Next day moved onto the Interior, not seen so many bits of small debris knitted into the carpet for a long time - even tho it had overmats!

DSCN3429 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3430 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3431 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3432 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3433 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3434 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3435 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After some Dry Vacuum action.....

DSCN3436 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3437 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3438 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3439 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3440 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3441 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3442 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3443 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3445 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3446 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3447 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Again hit with the dry vac......

DSCN3448 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3449 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Time for a good shampoo and clean with AS G101 and the Wet Vac to extract....

DSCN3450 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3451 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3452 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3453 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3454 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3456 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3457 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Left to dry thoroughly overnight etc. Will post up the done pics very soon.

Cheers


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job. Car seems to be in great nick too with little sign of rust.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice turnaround. Look forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. For me, I would use some wheel silver paint on the steelies, or get some cheap rims. There must be some decent Montreals on the bay.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job so far and love how the inside has come up must get my self a wet vac


----------



## b3rto21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Great work! 

R


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another one under your belt, and yes you've done it again, not sure how you get those wheel trims so clean, I never could, not matter what I tried back in the day, it was like they were porous, again thanks for sharing your work with us all on here matey.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

excellent work as always OKCharlie :thumb:

Perfectly clean :argie::thumb:

Do you use a wet/dry vac (like a George) or do you have separate ones?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't believe you removed the sticker from the boot badge? :doublesho

Good work as always! :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Always a pleasure reading these threads - it's been said before but it's worth repeating, watching someone put a "normal" car back in tip top nick is far more satisfying than someone giving a tickle and a coating to a brand new shiny vehicle not six months of the forecourt


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb work Charlie, especially on the bodywork as it was so flat it looked like it had been sanded, especially that nsr wing! 

Those carpets looked horrendous too, so much stuff trodden into them, and they aren't the easiest carpets to get things out of.

I'm looking forward to the updates


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Another one under your belt, and yes you've done it again, not sure how you get those wheel trims so clean, I never could, not matter what I tried back in the day, it was like they were porous, again thanks for sharing your work with us all on here matey.


Many Thanks - yes the trims are a bit of a challenge sometimes. Patience I think is the key and a variety of brushes to get in all those crevices!



SBM said:


> excellent work as always OKCharlie :thumb:
> 
> Perfectly clean :argie::thumb:
> 
> Do you use a wet/dry vac (like a George) or do you have separate ones?


Thank you - I use separate ones. Henry for the Dry Vac and a Sealey Vac for the water extraction.



Natalie said:


> Can't believe you removed the sticker from the boot badge? :doublesho
> 
> Good work as always! :thumb:


Thanks - lol it was the first thing to go! I then found another part of it in the Bookpack. That went in the bin too.



steelghost said:


> Always a pleasure reading these threads - it's been said before but it's worth repeating, watching someone put a "normal" car back in tip top nick is far more satisfying than someone giving a tickle and a coating to a brand new shiny vehicle not six months of the forecourt


Many thanks - yes I prefer cleaning up the older ordinary cars.

Thank you for the interest and comments - much appreciated. As promised here are the done photos. There are a few......

DSCN3459 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3460 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3462 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3463 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3464 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3465 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3466 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3467 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3468 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3469 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3470 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3471 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3472 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3473 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3474 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3475 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3481 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3482 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3483 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3484 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3485 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3486 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3487 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3488 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3489 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3490 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3491 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3492 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3494 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3495 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3496 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3497 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3498 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3500 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3501 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3502 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3503 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3504 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3505 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3506 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3507 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3508 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3509 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3510 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3511 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3512 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3513 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3514 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3516 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3518 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3519 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3520 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3521 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3523 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3526 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3528 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3532 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3533 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3534 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3536 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3537 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3538 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3539 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3540 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3541 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3542 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3543 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3544 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3572 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3571 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3568 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3567 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3566 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3565 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3564 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3562 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3561 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3560 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3557 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3555 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3545 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3546 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3547 by John Appleton, on Flickr

If you got this far - thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Mega job John, I've come to expect nothing less 🏻


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Another superb job. 10/10


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats come up fantastic, another great write up!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another top job mate, your attention to detail especially in the interior is superb. It just looks like a totally different car now. Great thread as always


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic work as normal. This one seems to have worn well, gearstick gaitors normally wear and the black rubber stuff comes off the door handles.


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Excellent turn around - really impressive


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

Fantastic turn around i love seeing your work looks so fresh now


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody amazing


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Great all round job.

Incidentally what products did you use (especially on the tyres and plastic trim/rubber)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Better than new.... :argie::argie:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work again! Do you buy and sell?


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Very good outcome! Looked very tired before, doesnt look like theres a part you didnt clean . must of taken just aslong to take the photos as clean it! Great post! Well done


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Liam-R32 said:


> Very good outcome! Looked very tired before, doesnt look like theres a part you didnt clean . must of taken just aslong to take the photos as clean it! Great post! Well done


You've hit the nail on the head - it looks like Charlie has just cleaned every square inch of that car. Isn't it incredible how much of an improvement he makes on tired looking cars.

As always, fantastic results. I'm always amazed by the difference you get on the black steel wheels. Do you use any rest remover, or do you give them any paint?

Really outstanding results

Cooks


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the comments - really appreciate it.



Ceejay21868 said:


> Great all round job.
> 
> Incidentally what products did you use (especially on the tyres and plastic trim/rubber)


Thanks - I use AS High Style on all the Exterior Plastics/Rubbers & Tyres etc except the Wheel Arch Liners.



Cookies said:


> You've hit the nail on the head - it looks like Charlie has just cleaned every square inch of that car. Isn't it incredible how much of an improvement he makes on tired looking cars.
> 
> As always, fantastic results. I'm always amazed by the difference you get on the black steel wheels. Do you use any rest remover, or do you give them any paint?
> 
> ...


Many Thanks - depending how bad the Steel Rims are I sometimes remove the surface rust with a wire brush then lightly flat with Wet & Dry. Finally dust over with Matt or Satin Black to cover the Sanding marks.

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's fantastic attention to detail, especially given the work you've done on the rest of the car. 

I'm seriously impressed chum. Now, you really need anotger pic with the feet up on the door and a cuppa just in frame lol! Job well done!

Cooks


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovely turnaround!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job fella and it must have taken ages but well worth the effort for the end result well done looks a different car


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

As always, fantastic attention to detail, well done.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Cheeky, but have you got something else in the pipeline?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

You never fail to impress buddy. I have a friend that has asked me to tart up an black 2000 golf tdi. What did you use on the shuts to bring them up like that the shine on the whole car is amazing. 

Well done and it makes my attempt look awful. Once again hats of to you,


----------



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellent work as per usual...just sent you a PM also.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> That's fantastic attention to detail, especially given the work you've done on the rest of the car.
> 
> I'm seriously impressed chum. Now, you really need anotger pic with the feet up on the door and a cuppa just in frame lol! Job well done!
> 
> Cooks


Many thanks - Forgot to do the feet up and brew pict - will do next time lol.



siradamrees said:


> You never fail to impress buddy. I have a friend that has asked me to tart up an black 2000 golf tdi. What did you use on the shuts to bring them up like that the shine on the whole car is amazing.
> 
> Well done and it makes my attempt look awful. Once again hats of to you,


Hi thanks for that - the Door shuts were cleaned with a little AS Tardis/Plus 10 to remove and loosen the grease then AS G101 applied with a variety of brushes. Finally when all dried I polished with AS Mirror Image on a small sponge applicator. Hope that helps.



ibiza55 said:


> Cheeky, but have you got something else in the pipeline?


Very Cheeky! Yes - there maybe something lurking about that needs a clean.



DMcC said:


> Excellent work as per usual...just sent you a PM also.


Thanks I've replied.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Quality work! Do love the "turn around"


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to here Charlie, looking forward to seeing your next motor, many thanks matey.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Great work as always.
Slightly off topic....I'm thinking of getting a Clarkes garage like you have....what is the width of yours?....how do you find it for detailing?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

fantastic work again


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

As ever, amazing turnaround. Love the attention to detail. Never realized you went as far as polishing the door shuts, thought it was just a thorough clean. Top stuff!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

tricky tree said:


> Great work as always.
> Slightly off topic....I'm thinking of getting a Clarkes garage like you have....what is the width of yours?....how do you find it for detailing?


Thanks - yes the garage is a Clarke and measures 20ft x 12ft 3" wide. I work in it no problem with plenty of room around most cars i've put in it. Purchased mine from Machine Mart on a VAT Free promotion they had.



W124coupe said:


> As ever, amazing turnaround. Love the attention to detail. Never realized you went as far as polishing the door shuts, thought it was just a thorough clean. Top stuff!


Thanks - yep usually polish inside the Door shuts. TBH they get very clean anyway but that just gives it an extra shine especially on darker colours.

Cheers


----------

